# Turkey pot competition????



## michael dee

I don't know if this is where this belongs are even if we can do this , but just wanted to throw some feelers out there. Would anyone be interested in having a pot call competition . We could have different divisions ( slate, glass, crystal, aluminum, copper etc.) We could have a designated member who is not in competition and who can play a pot call to judge the calls . After comp is over donate calls to woodbarter and have an auction to help with the site that we all enjoy. There is plenty of blanks to fill in here that's why if this can happen I am trying to get this ball rolling early so maybe we could do this around January . Any thoughts or suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

I think it's a great idea! Even before I got to the part of donating proceeds to WB I loved it. In fact, I would rather donate 100% of the proceeds to the Appleseed Project or BSA or some other youth oriented program. These are just two of my personal favorites and I have and do donate to them. We do not allow fundraisers for other entities but something like this I have no problem with because we are in control of it. 

I sure do not know how to make the judging where all the entrants would be comfortable so I will leave that to the pot call makers, but I think it should be a double-blind or at least a blind judging.

Thanks for the idea MD I think it has promise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KYTURKEY

I think it's a great idea, but January might be a bad time. You have a lot of guys getting ready for a call competition the Midwest call competiton in Wisconsin, and NWTF Nationals both in February. Just my opinion. But, I think a different time would be better. 

Patrick

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ghost1066

Good idea and I agree with not the best time. This year there is a show in mid January in Unicoi GA which is where the NWTF show in Nashville started but the makers want their show back and started this one. A lot of the best call makers out there are gearing up for the show which will not be associated with the NWTF in any form. 

A blind judging would be best although most here could pretty much tell who made most calls if they view this forum much. Not a problem just a thought.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I'd be game. And I like the idea of donating, perhaps the NWTF Jakes program? I know there's at least one person that has commented here that judges at NWTF. Maybe we could enter a call, and a blank... winner receives all the blanks, kids win regardless. 

I also agree that it would be hard to do a blind judging. Most of us have a style of pot we make. 


@myingling @Bigdrowdy1 @BrentWin @CWS @bluedot @Bob Palmer ... I know there are more, just drawing a blank for some reason. 


How would November sound? That would likely give everyone time, without interfering with the contests at the beginning of the year. I sure as heck need to get back in the shop, hopefully it'll cool down soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KYTURKEY

Tommy is correct about the UNICOI show. That just adds another to the group. There are several other shows around that time as well. The Harrisburg show, the Dixie deer classic and some others. I would say October or the first of November would be the best time. 

Just some thoughts on the judging. 
Blind judging is perfectly fine. If you want 2 people to judge, you will actually need 3 people. 2 to judge, and 1 to play the calls. 

They would have to live somewhat close to each other, so they can all meet up to do the judging. 

How do you want the judging to break down, for example, overall sound, break over, ability to make all turkey sounds, etc. And how do you want to score each category. 

Just some thoughts, I'm sure I could think of others as well. 

Patrick


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sign me up either time frame works for me. My only concern is November is deer season and it might hurt my chances if it sounds like a deer grunt. I like the thought of blanks to the winners and proceeds to donate. Would we want a breakdown in call types? slate, glass ,crystal copper aluminum etc). No matter I am in!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

I would donate a stabilized blank for each winner. If you split it up in classes.
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC

I would want in whenever we do it. I think it would be fun however we do it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee

I like all the ideas and participation I see so far. We already have @KYTURKEY offering to be a judge and that is a good start , I just hope we can get enough people to participate. I know there is a lot of comps going on at that time so moving it back is fine with me . I have never entered any calls in any comp. before so I figured I would start here . Everyone keep on with the suggestions and maybe in a couple weeks we could get some dates set. I hope we can all have fun with this and not get to serious about it . Thanks


----------



## ripjack13

I don't make calls (yet) but I'd be willing to judge em or do the scratchin...I use em when I turkey hunt and have aquired a few different pots...
I'm not hunting this fall so it will work out for me...
I have a youtube account so I could post em when scratchin em. And let the judges judge the sound then send em out to whomever is the other judges.....


----------



## Kevin

I don't think the judges should be a member of this forum. JMO but I think they should be as disconnected from the participants as possible.

I have no doubt you could be unbiased Marc but the appearance of it being as blind as possible is important.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> I don't think the judges should be a member of this forum. JMO but I think they should be as disconnected from the participants as possible.
> 
> I have no doubt you could be unbiased Marc but the appearance of it being as blind as possible is important.



It's ok...I hate everyone equally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Final Strut

I would be game for a little friendly competition. I haven't done any comp calls in a couple of years and likely wont this year so timing isn't a big issue for me. Having done comp calls in the past I can tell you that it is dificult to do blind judging. Most of your call making competitions have a signature requirement. This requirement alone makes it impossible to remain anonymous especially for more well known call makers. This doesn't really matter to me either way because I make calls because I enjoy it not to make a name for myself but I just wanted to point it out.

The element of auctioning the calls off and donating to a youth organization is a wonderful idea and that aspect alone is my drive to want to enter a call or two.


----------



## ghost1066

Two thoughts, the second one some folks might not like to hear but....

As to judging, I see it as at least two people doing it. One runs the call and can see who did it but the second/third that only listens never sees the call being run. The calls could be assigned a number and the judges can grade the calls as they hear them being run marking it on a sheet of paper beside the calls number, simple. This is done all the time in model building shows where no names are allowed that a judge might see.

Second, I would be more than happy to see the money go to any group that supports kids except the NWTF which has plenty compared to other smaller organizations IMHO.


----------



## justallan

I'll be a watching on this one.
Heck, I'd even jump in if there were a beginner class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Looking forward to seeing how this shakes out ! I'd be willing to donate a nice pot call blank.


A thought on how to choose where the donation goes, is the group of call makers come up with a list of youth groups, and :

1. Random generator the list and and the 1. spot gets it .
2. Narrow the compiled list down to three choices and allow the winner to choose .
3. Allow the winner to choose


Just some some thoughts, I don't make calls but sure enjoy seeing all your guys work !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

manbuckwal said:


> 3. Allow the winner to choose


That's a cool idea

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KYTURKEY

This is just a thought I had. You could also look at donating the money to St. Jude's. They do a lot of good work, and can always use the money to help those kids and their families out. JMO

Patrick


----------



## bluedot

I would love to participate especially for a good cause.


----------



## BrentWin

I'm in! 

St. Judes sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## michael dee

Alright fellas the participants we have so far are as follows: @michael dee , @JR Custom Calls , @Bigdrowdy1 , @TMAC ,@Final Strut ,@bluedot ,@BrentWin . I don't know if @KYTURKEY, @ghost1066 were just commenting on suggestions are if they are going also. So far the first part of this is going pretty well . As far as judging their have been a lot of talk about judges not being part of this forum and having multiple judges . IMHO it is going to be hard to find judges that are not part of this forum ( not saying we can't , but I don't know anyone) . That is going to be the hardest part ( no judges no comp). So far @KYTURKEY , and @ripjack13 have volunteered . My thoughts were that whoever the judge, judges were , all calls could be sent to them , judged and sent off after auction from that individual to auction winners ( if that person is willing) and bam , done!!!! Remember fellas we are not going to be winning a grand national championship , fame or fortune we are just having fun ( are that is what I am hoping for ) and for a good cause.


----------



## KYTURKEY

I am not entering Michael. I do not make pot calls. I am offering to judge. And help with whatever else you may need. 

Patrick


----------



## michael dee

@KYTURKEY , do you have some people near you who will be willing to listen and judge the calls are run the calls , so we can do the blind judging ?


----------



## KYTURKEY

Maybe. Give me a few days to talk to them.


----------



## michael dee

@KYTURKEY , that sounds great , how do you feel about the rest of it as far as holding the auction and mailing the calls back out to auction winners . I know that's a lot of work , and if that is not OK you could just send them all back to me and I'll take care of the auction. I know this is a lot at once but I am just trying to get some bases covered so we can let everyone know and then we can start working on a date. Again thanks for your help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KYTURKEY

Pm sent Michael.


----------



## ghost1066

I plan on entering.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Just gonna through this out to see how people feel.
1. Calls sent to a volunteer who assigns numbers to the calls.
2.Call makers notified of their assigned numbers.
3.Calls sent to individual who has the ability to record and download sound bites to forum.
4. An allotted time allowed for our forum members to hear the calls and vote by number.
5.Calls voted on by PM to selected person so voting stay unknown
5.Calls voted on without ever seeing the calls.
6. Winning numbers posted and assigned numbers revealed for everyone to see.
7. For those volunteering their time the ability to select a call of their choice to keep or re-donate.
Not sure on the mailing of calls after comp but if this sounds good I am sure we could have more input from other members to add to this.
Maybe other members would like to donate to the volunteers by donating wood or other woodbarter items in order to support the cause.
Like stated this is for fun and a good cause and bragging rights more than anything. I ma sure with this crowd bragging rights wont even be needed.
Just my thoughts without trying to complicate things too much.

Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I have 3-4 hunters I asked already and they said they'd be delighted to hear em as well as try them out. Not for hunting but so as to hear them work how they use them. 3 of em are retired and said it'll be a great reason to get outa the house... :)


----------



## justallan

I personally like how @Bigdrowdy1 has it laid out and think it would keep it more fun that way for everyone.
One thing that I have noticed we're missing though is the looks of the calls, possibly I just missed that part.
Is it going to be a two part competition, one for looks and one for sound?


----------



## ripjack13

@Bigdrowdy1 , sound bytes...is a video loaded up to youtube acceptable? And I'll see if I can upload just sound somehow here. Any suggestions on another way is welcome...


----------



## ripjack13

Oh...are strikers going to sent as well? If not I have an assortmentt to pick from. But I think if you make a call , include one to be used that you think sounds the best paired up...
???


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I want to supply the striker as a call set that I match for optimum sound.
Guys those are just my thoughts and really would like to hear from others as well.



justallan said:


> I personally like how @Bigdrowdy1 has it laid out and think it would keep it more fun that way for everyone.
> One thing that I have noticed we're missing though is the looks of the calls, possibly I just missed that part.
> Is it going to be a two part competition, one for looks and one for sound?



The calls looks could be voted on after the sound comp are over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@ripjack13 


ripjack13 said:


> @Bigdrowdy1 , sound bytes...is a video loaded up to youtube acceptable? And I'll see if I can upload just sound somehow here. Any suggestions on another way is welcome...



@myingling has posted sound bytes by remaining off screen so you are listening to the sound outside in the environment they would be played. Maybe he could chime in on how he does this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I honestly don't think a video is going to be a good way to judge. There are just so many variables that would jack with the results. Microphone quality, speaker quality, where it's recorded, etc. Also, part of the judging criteria for every competition I've ever seen is how easy it is to play. 

Here are the criteria for the hunting class from the NWTF Grand National callmaking comp-

The following characteristics of each call will be scored.
 Ability to produce turkey-like sounds. Examples include, but are not limited to, yelp, cluck, kee-kee, cackle, cutting of the hen, purr, putt, gobble, tree call.
 Ease of use to produce turkey-like sounds -- i.e. how simple or user-friendly the call is to use.
 Tone, pitch and sound quality.
 Break over or roll over.
 Versatility: the ability to obtain a vast range of turkey like sounds – i.e. both spring


----------



## KYTURKEY

I totally agree with Jonathan said. Recorded song files are not a good way to do it. We could use the NWTF'S way to do the judging. Being everybody wants it to be blind judging, you just take out the ease of use part of it, since only one person would be running the calls.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

By all means I was just throwing thoughts out. I have never entered a turkey calling comp. I have just eaten alot of turkey and love to call them in.I hadnt thought about the variables associated with the equipment ,location etc. No matter I am in to play and enjoy it.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I have just eaten alot of turkey


That's the important part anyways haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mabren2

I would be interested in entering, too. Any way the judging shakes out would be fine with me; it's all in good fun. If sound bites are the preferred method, then I have seen a site used called sound cloud that just uploads a sound file with no video. I've not used it, so can't explain the process, but I can't imagine that it's overly difficult. 

Another random thought that I had was the possibility of someone getting their local NWTF chapter to play/judge the calls. I'm not involved in a chapter myself, but I know a couple of very good turkey hunters that are involved in a small local chapter, and I think those people would love to have a reason to "talk turkey" in the fall/winter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...I just downloaded sound cloud. I'll try it with my calls to see how it sounds.


----------



## ghost1066

I have to agree that sound bites are not the way to go. All you need are a couple of guys that know calls to run and listen. With the calls being numbered and the listener never seeing the calls until after the judging is all it would take. It seems to be getting really complicated when it was started just for fun and maybe raise some money for kids. I don't see the need to use NWTF rules or judging by questionable files. Get a couple of guys that can run a call and figure out which they like, simple.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## michael dee

Fellas, here is where I am at with all this , so far @KYTURKEY has volunteered to be a judge and is going to talk to some of his buds to see if he can get a panel together for judging , he was the first one to respond offering his help , he has said he would get back with us in a couple of days to see if that could happen. Next we have @ripjack13 who has said he could judge with a panel of his buds , lets see what happens with happens with @KYTURKEY first . Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

I have never been in a call contest but for charity I would be happy to enter a call
Curt


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn you call makers are a competitive bunch 
Kudos to Michael for getting it rolling. I think its one hell of an idea.
I'd be more than willing to help by donating a call blank or few, or offering stabilizing services on a few blanks or help in some way with shipping.
FWIW I get the blind and double blind thought process, AND that in the end calls are about sounding like a turkey, but at some point shouldn't appearance / artistry be part of the competition? You guys put a lot of pride and work in those calls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

This post intentionally left blank.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Kevin said:


> This post intentionally left blank.


So you're donating a blank (post)?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> So you're donating a blank (post)?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KYTURKEY

Hey guys, I can not get solid commits from the people on my end to judge. I say we let @ripjack13 do it, since he already has commits. That way we can keep the ball rolling on this. 

Patrick

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## michael dee

@KYTURKEY , thanks for checking , @ripjack13 , will you still be able to help us out.


----------



## ripjack13

Yep...no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066

NYWoodturner said:


> Damn you call makers are a competitive bunch
> Kudos to Michael for getting it rolling. I think its one hell of an idea.
> I'd be more than willing to help by donating a call blank or few, or offering stabilizing services on a few blanks or help in some way with shipping.
> FWIW I get the blind and double blind thought process, AND that in the end calls are about sounding like a turkey, but at some point shouldn't appearance / artistry be part of the competition? You guys put a lot of pride and work in those calls.



As to the looks part @myingling wins. Next question.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Just remembered @jbowers


----------



## jbowers

I would be willing to make one also, even though I have never entered our participated in any type of calling competition. Sounds like it's for a good cause


----------



## KYTURKEY

Did we ever decide what organization the money was going for? I know there were several ideas thrown out there. Just wondering if we ever decided or not.

Patrick


----------



## michael dee

Fellas I have been on vacation and have not responded for a while, but after looking through all post these are the charities that have been brought up - NWTF JAKES, ST.JUDES HOSPITAL, APPLESEED PROJECT,BSA if I have missed any let me know. IMHO opinion I think we should vote on this so everyone that is entering will no where any money that is raised is going before hand. Next issue at hand is a date , how does OCT.30 sound for having all calls mailed out ( that is a Friday ,so the mail will run that day) there is really no way to know how long it will take to get to @ripjack13 so that is why I think we need a drop dead day for shipping out. Next issue is the divisions we will hopefully have enough for all divisions - Slate calls , glass and crystal calls , metal calls( aluminum, Cooper, titanium) . Fellas I have never entered a competition before so if these divisions don't work , lets figure it out. Unlike bigger comps we will not have hundreds of people filling these different divisions up, so it would be nice to know what everyone will be entering, it looks like we have 11 people so far. I plan on entering Slate ,Glass divisions. @ripjack13 , has volunteered to be our judge , a whole bidg thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Once we have figured out which organizations we want to donate to, I can edit in a poll in this topic and we can vote on them with it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Couple others that maybe interested. @daugher12 @eaglea1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

A few more to invite @David Seaba @bearmanric @James

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba

Thank you for the invite @Bigdrowdy1 
I will have to pass. Got too many things going right now. Looking forward to seeing the outstanding work you all will be putting out.

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dee

@JR Custom Calls ,@Bigdrowdy1 , @TMAC , @Final Strut , @bluedot , @BrentWin , @ghost1066 , @Mabren2 , @CWS , @jbowers I hope we haven't lost steam here , just checking to make sure everyone is still good to go. How about October 30 for shipping out to @ripjack13 to be judged . Categories : Slate , Glass/ Crystal, Metals( aluminum, copper, titanium). Charities: NWTF Jake's , St. Jude's Hospital, Appleseed Project, BSA . Let me know what you think.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Enough interest for a decorative class? 

Was I the only one who liked the idea of the winner choosing the charity? Either way, I'm happy to enter since all of the charities are great IMO


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I am OK with any charity for the youths of tomorrow. The categories break down is fine as well. After the calls are decided upon Then they could be displayed for the forum to maybe vote on blindly without knowing whose calls they are. This would take away branding your calls though some calls are very distinct to their style of calls per maker. I guess if you wanted an all around decorative class with branding it could be a choice to enter into as well.


----------



## Mabren2

Count me in. It's all about fun for me, so I'll be happy whether we vote or do a winner pick. As for the decorative class I'm probably out on that, but only because I'm not that advanced yet.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mabren2 said:


> As for the decorative class I'm probably out on that, but only because I'm not that advanced yet.


I wouldn't consider myself that advanced either.. But it would certainly be fun to try some new things and push myself. I guess I need s reason to push myself out of my comfort zone.


----------



## BrentWin

I'm still in. I will go along with whatever the group decides as far as the charity


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I am not advanced either, some say I am a little behine and need my head twisted(they sometimes use hole word) . To them I because at least they think about me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

October works for me. I'll finagle the charity poll in here tomorrow.
Charities: NWTF Jake's , St. Jude's Hospital, Appleseed Project, BSA . Total of 4 to vote on? 

I was just thinking if you guys wanted to brand your name on em, when the pics are taken, just use blue painters tape to cover em up....??


----------



## Mabren2

I meant mainly that I'm pretty much stuck to plain blanks right now, and don't really have the means to do laminations, inlays, ect.


----------



## ghost1066

I would say there isn't one maker out there that wants his call shipped without a name or buyer that wants a call that isn't signed. Hiding the name is fine but having them unsigned and then expect someone to bid on them, well no.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KYTURKEY

ghost1066 said:


> I would say there isn't one maker out there that wants his call shipped without a name or buyer that wants a call that isn't signed. Hiding the name is fine but having them unsigned and then expect someone to bid on them, well no.


 
Tommy is correct in this. Painters tape will cover the name, but I dont see why you would need to for bidding. Some peoples calls are more sought after and would bring in more money if people knew whos calls they were bidding on. IMO


----------



## bluedot

Ok with me. Let the call making begin.


----------



## ripjack13

added a poll to topic.


----------



## michael dee

ripjack13 said:


> added a poll to topic.


I really appreciate you adding this pole , it definitely makes it a lot easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> added a poll to topic.



The poll is for the call makers to choose ,correct ?


----------



## daugher12

I'd like to donate a call if it isn't to late?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> The poll is for the call makers to choose ,correct ?


yes...only the makers who are entering in this competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dee

daugher12 said:


> I'd like to donate a call if it isn't to late?


Come on , the more the merrier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I'm ready to get started. I have not been doing calls very long but for charity it is worth a try.
Curt


----------



## michael dee

CWS said:


> I'm ready to get started. I have not been doing calls very long but for charity it is worth a try.
> Curt


Hey buddy I'm right there with ya but it will be fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made this a sticky for a lil while so it won't get lost in the shuffle...


----------



## Kevin

I can see why St. Jude's is ahead of the pack because after all who can say that is a bad idea, but because this is a competition and charity by turkey hunters/call makers I felt most comfortable casting my vote to keep their time and talent within developing more turkey hunters. St Jude is a great cause though for sure obviously.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## teleplease

I'm brand new to call makin', but I'm in... Where do we send them?


----------



## ripjack13

Just checking in here.
Everyone on board with what's what? And have ya started making em?


----------



## Final Strut

ripjack13 said:


> And have ya started making em?



Are you kidding me there is almost two month till they are due.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Right...There's going to be some last minute guys for sure. Just thought I'd help em along.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mine should be done by 11/1 the way my schedule works... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

JR Custom Calls said:


> Mine should be done by 11/1 the way my schedule works... lol


Haha. I entered a pen once (or tried to) in one of the IAP birthday bash classes and the deadline was 11:00 pm. By the time I got my pics to upload the clock read 11:01. That is usually how contest things run for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thats this October????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

What surprises me is not a single vote for Project Appleseed. 

https://appleseedinfo.org/


----------



## ripjack13

Ok....it's October....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Ok....it's October....


Please pm the ship to address. Also it would be nice to know the classes that will be judged and the complete plan on judging. For each entry do we include a blank for the winner or one blank re-guard less of entries. Just thought some clarification would be good since I don't think anything was ever determined or finalized. I guess I need to get started !


----------



## michael dee

@Bigdrowdy1 , lets see if we can get some things finalized. There will be three divisions : 1 - Slate , 2- glass and crystal , 3- Metals ( copper and aluminum). ALL CALLS WILL HAVE TO BE POSTMARKED OCT. 31 and a picture posted on woodbater in this thread of call calls being sent in and picture of donated blank for winner in that division, each division you enter you will have to donate a pot call blank for winner . At end of competition @ripjack13 will host a auction on woodbarter for these calls with the winner of each auction paying their own shipping. It's look like all money raised will be donated to ST.JUDES. I am going to leave the judging process explanation up to @ripjack13 . Call makers package your striker and call together , especially if you are sending multiple calls so the matched striker will be kept with that call. If we send all of the donated pot call blanks to @ripjack13 , it will be the responsibility of that winner for shipping . @ripjack13 , are you going to send each participant a pm of an address where to send calls to? This is the list I have, @JR Custom Calls, @Bigdrowdy1 ,@TMAC ,@Final Strut , @ghost1066 , @bluedot ,@BrentWin ,@Mabren2 , @CWS ,@jbowers ,@daugher12 ,@teleplease @michael dee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

I'm working on the call rules and stuff with Michael at the moment then I'll post it up for everyone to discuss (read...tear it up)


----------



## ripjack13

michael dee said:


> @Bigdrowdy1 , lets see if we can get some things finalized. There will be three divisions : 1 - Slate , 2- glass and crystal , 3- Metals ( copper and aluminum). ALL CALLS WILL HAVE TO BE POSTMARKED OCT. 31 and a picture posted on woodbater in this thread of call calls being sent in and picture of donated blank for winner in that division, each division you enter you will have to donate a pot call blank for winner . At end of competition @ripjack13 will host a auction on woodbarter for these calls with the winner of each auction paying their own shipping. It's look like all money raised will be donated to ST.JUDES. I am going to leave the judging process explanation up to @ripjack13 . Call makers package your striker and call together , especially if you are sending multiple calls so the matched striker will be kept with that call. If we send all of the donated pot call blanks to @ripjack13 , it will be the responsibility of that winner for shipping . @ripjack13 , are you going to send each participant a pm of an address where to send calls to? This is the list I have, @JR Custom Calls, @Bigdrowdy1 ,@TMAC ,@Final Strut , @ghost1066 , @bluedot ,@BrentWin ,@Mabren2 , @CWS ,@jbowers ,@daugher12 ,@teleplease @michael dee




sent you a pm...but I'll just go ahead and post up what I have so far...


----------



## ripjack13

@michael dee
@[S]KYTURKEY[/S]
[S]@ghost1066[/S]
@JR Custom Calls
@Bigdrowdy1
@DavidDobbs
@TMAC
@Final Strut
@justallan
@manbuckwal
@bluedot
@BrentWin
@Mabren2
@CWS
@jbowers
@daugher12
@teleplease
^^^ Those are members who expressed interest in participating in this competition. If any of you would like to not enter please let me or @michael dee know.

@Kevin
@NYWoodturner
Did you fellas still want to donate something to the winner?




KYTURKEY said:


> Did we ever decide what organization the money was going for?



It looks as though St.Judes has won the vote.



michael dee said:


> How about October 30 for shipping out to @ripjack13 to be judged .
> Categories :
> *Slate , *
> *Glass/ Crystal, *
> *Metals( aluminum, copper, titanium).*
> *Decorative*



Is this acceptable for the classes?



Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I guess if you wanted an all around _decorative class_ with branding it could be a choice to enter into as well.





JR Custom Calls said:


> *Maybe we could enter a call, and a blank... winner receives all the blanks, kids win regardless.*
> How would November sound? That would likely give everyone time, without interfering with the contests at the beginning of the year. I sure as heck need to get back in the shop, hopefully it'll cool down soon.





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Please pm the ship to address. Also it would be nice to know the classes that will be judged and the complete plan on judging. For each entry do we include a blank for the winner or one blank re-guard less of entries. Just thought some clarification would be good since I don't think anything was ever determined or finalized. I guess I need to get started !



Those that want my address to ship em, _let me know here_ and I'll add you to a conversation I have ongoing here already.

*Send the pot call and one striker you are entering.*
*State which class you are entering, and also what the minimum amount you want your call to go for in the auction.*
*Please include one pot call blank for the winner. (SFRB for shipping should be adequate)*

If we have enough participation, then there will be 5 total winners. One from each of the 4 classes, and 1 grand over all winner.

Competitors will be identified by assigned numbers (TBD)
Scoring on sound reproduction in each class.
Highest overall score wins in each class.
Each call will be worth from 0—10 points. (40 points possible)
In the event of a tie, The Decorative Class vote will be used to determine the order of finish.
Ability to accurately mimic specific call sounds.
Calls must reproduce at least four of the following calls:
a. Cluck
b. Putt
c. Tree Call
d. Plain Yelp, Hen
e. Excited Cutting, Hen
f. Assembly Call, Hen
g. Fly-Down Cackle
h. Kee-Kee Run
i. Purr

Decorative call class will be worth from 0—10 points. 
Members of the forum will vote on this class. And will also be used as a tie breaker.


*I'm still perfecting the rules so bear with me.*


----------



## KYTURKEY

I am not competing. I was offering to judge at first. Before I let @ripjack13 take it.


----------



## ripjack13

http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-competition-rules.23776/

Ok...there's the rules. let's get turning folks....and good luck to you all.


----------



## ripjack13

KYTURKEY said:


> I am not competing. I was offering to judge at first. Before I let @ripjack13 take it.



Ahhh....ok. thanks.


----------



## NYWoodturner

ripjack13 said:


> @Kevin
> @NYWoodturner
> Did you fellas still want to donate something to the winner?



Yes - I'd be glad to donate something. I'll start looking this weekend

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Eggsellent....thanks Scott!


----------



## daugher12

Are we signing/marking the calls we send? Or are we sending in a plane jane unmarked call? It doesn't matter to me, I just want to do it the correct way. There was some discussion about this and I can't remember what the decision was.


----------



## ripjack13

I would say make your mark. I can hide it with tape for the forum vote...


----------



## Kevin

I'll donate come call blanks and whatnots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Thank you Kevin!


----------



## justallan

I think I just learned that I don't get notifications showing up if it's in a "sticky". I just re-found this thing and ordered the "makings" this morning and am going to try to submit something, if for no other reason, to give to a good cause and to force myself to learn something new.
This should be entertaining at the least.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal

justallan said:


> I think I just learned that I don't get notifications showing up if it's in a "sticky". I just re-found this thing and ordered the "makings" this morning and am going to try to submit something, if for no other reason, to give to a good cause and to force myself to learn something new.
> This should be entertaining at the least.



theres always hair sticks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Kevin said:


> I'll donate come call blanks and whatnots.




Is that a "come here lil turkey" call blank ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan

YUP! Here turkey, turkey, turkey.
I'd bet that using 1-800-butterball isn't the call we're hunting for here, is it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...I got a box from @bluedot.... anyone else sending stuff out?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I will be send out a box as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice...Can't wait to see yours Rodney!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Has to be in the mail by 10/31? I have a couple that should be done by then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabren2

I'm still in. It will be closer to the deadline before I get it out though I'm sure. Just to clarify if I send in a glass and a slate I need to send two blanks as well?


----------



## ripjack13

@Mabren2 correct. One blank for each call...
Make sure you let me know your screen name and starting price on the note....


----------



## CWS

Marc,
As I understand the rules I need to post a picture of my call on this thread before the judging. I'm a little old and slow.
Thanks
Curt


----------



## manbuckwal

CWS said:


> Marc,
> As I understand the rules I need to post a picture of my call on this thread before the judging. I'm a little old and slow.
> Thanks
> Curt



@ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

CWS said:


> Marc,
> As I understand the rules I need to post a picture of my call on this thread before the judging. I'm a little old and slow.
> Thanks
> Curt




Correct.
A picture of all calls being sent in and picture of donated blank (for winner in that division) must be posted in the Turkey Pot Call Competition thread located here.

However, I have a camera, so if you have troubles I'll do it...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

It's not looking good for me. I had planned on getting a couple made last weekend, but I was tied up with papaws funeral and wasn't really in a woodworking mood

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

No worries Jonathan. You have your hands full....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jbowers

Mine should go out tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Found out my box didn't get mailed yesterday and is still in wife's car. Will ship tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daugher12

Mine is going in the mail tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal

@ripjack13 Marc, If we are going to donate a piece of wood or two , how n where do we go about it ?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Are you also sending me some calls? If not, wait till its done and the auction starts then post up the donation then....


----------



## manbuckwal

ripjack13 said:


> Are you also sending me some calls? If not, wait till its done and the auction starts then post up the donation then....



Copy that . No I don't make calls but I will donate a blank

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@ripjack13 package shipped today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sweet!!


----------



## DavidDobbs

I want to donate some stabilized blanks.
Do I send them now or send them to the winner?
Sorry I haven't kept up with what is been going on.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> Are you also sending me some calls? If not, wait till its done and the auction starts then post up the donation then....





DavidDobbs said:


> I want to donate some stabilized blanks.
> Do I send them now or send them to the winner?
> Sorry I haven't kept up with what is been going on.
> 
> Dave


----------



## ripjack13

Do you want to auction them or just donate to the winner?


----------



## Final Strut

I am not going to be able to enter a call this time around. Life happened and other priorities have taken over what little shop time I get these days.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## justallan

Darn-it, I'm going to miss this one also. Every now and then I actually have to work around here and just flat out didn't get one started.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## daugher12

I got mine in the mail yesterday

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

I will send the winner blanks of their choice. 
If they stabilize their own I will send them raw blanks. If they do not stabilize I will send stabilized blanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## jbowers

Mine went out yesterday


----------



## Kevin

I am donating a HRB pot blank and a ziricote striker blank. Just let me know when and where to send it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mabren2

Beautiful! I think I'd just set that on my mantle as is, haha!


----------



## ripjack13

Thanks Kevin!!!


----------



## manbuckwal

if we donate a blank, does it go into the pot or can it be designated to go to the winner of one of the categories?


----------



## ripjack13

manbuckwal said:


> if we donate a blank, can it be designated to go to the winner of one of the categories?



Yes.....


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Finishing mine up this evening and will be shipped out tomorrow in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dee

Mine just shipped out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

My contribution to the overall winner is an Amboyna blank, with an Ebony and Amboyna striker.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Heres my donation to the grand prize winner . Stabilized/Cast buckeye burl ( done by @Final Strut the cast side is all natural edge burl spikes ) . Stabilized buckeye top and ABWB striker rod .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TMAC

Where is the address listed to mail call? Can't seem to find.
Never mind. I remembered the private message. Mine is in the mail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I got a bunch of em in the mail today! Haven't opened yet though.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

I put my calls in the mail today. Good luck to all.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ok so it looks like 6 more packages are heading my way. Nice.....


----------



## JR Custom Calls

My two went out a few minutes ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin

My mine are going out in a few minutes. And yes, I always turned in my homework at the last minute too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BrentWin

Here is my entry in the glass/crystal division. Good luck to all entries and thanks to all taking the time to put this on.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Mabren2

Marc, please Pm me so I can give you some info. I can't figure out how to start a conversation. Thanks!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Here are my two...QS FBE slate/glass and DIW crystal/glass. Pictures suck as always.

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/FBA8CB86-3024-46C2-821F-895446B44600_zpspmm86hix.jpg http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/CAE83E7D-4212-4D12-8A1F-3345EE5BD1A5_zpsay2t1jgi.jpg

Didn't take pics of the blanks, didn't even think to. So, they'll just be a surprise.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mabren2 said:


> Marc, please Pm me so I can give you some info. I can't figure out how to start a conversation. Thanks!


Matt - Your good to go now. You can start conversations

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

JR Custom Calls said:


> Here are my two...QS FBE slate/glass and DIW crystal/glass. Pictures suck as always.
> 
> http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/FBA8CB86-3024-46C2-821F-895446B44600_zpspmm86hix.jpg http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/CAE83E7D-4212-4D12-8A1F-3345EE5BD1A5_zpsay2t1jgi.jpg
> 
> Didn't take pics of the blanks, didn't even think to. So, they'll just be a surprise.








I think thats the first crotch DIW I've seen

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS

This is one of my entries in the call contest. Dyed QS sycamore stabilized slate. Also the donated call blanks

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## daugher12

Here's mine, both are slate over glass. One is maple and the other is walnut. My blanks are ambrosia maple and spalted maple.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## jbowers

here are my two entries didn't get pictures of the blanks and these were taken on a cell phone so colors aren't that great

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...the boxes I have received so far are as follows...

@jbowers 
@daugher12 
@Bigdrowdy1 
@bluedot 

Mail hasn't shown up yet today, but I'll update it when some more boxes show up...


----------



## ripjack13

Just got the mail...5 boxes today...

@TMAC 
@BrentWin 
@michael dee 
@Mabren2 
@CWS 

Those are the boxes I have received today...

Whose did I not get yet?


----------



## ripjack13

@Bigdrowdy1
@TMAC
@bluedot
@BrentWin
@Mabren2
@CWS
@jbowers
@daugher12
@michael dee

*******


@JR Custom Calls

Ok...1 left to get....then the games shall begin!!


----------



## CWS

Here is my second call. Not a very good picture. Thought I had a better one but I can't find it. Stabilized spalted maple with engraved glass playing surface and pauduk sound board'
Good luck to everyone!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TMAC

This is my slate over glass call. Stabilized buckeye burl with tulip wood striker and matching striker head. Blank is eucalyptus burl.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

Didn't get any boxes today.....


----------



## Final Strut

ripjack13 said:


> Didn't get any boxes today.....


Marc, in case you missed my earlier reply, I will not be entering any calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mine says it will be there today, but it originally said it would be there Monday. I don't know what the deal is. Didn't even show any tracking info until Monday, now it's stuck in Louisville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mabren2

Well I've got you all beat on the crappy pics, but here are mine, best I could get in the office before I boxed them up....Maple glass over glass and walnut slate over glass.

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151104_131841.jpg

http://i1231.Rule #2/albums/ee518/mabren2/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151104_131720.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> Mine says it will be there today, but it originally said it would be there Monday. I don't know what the deal is. Didn't even show any tracking info until Monday, now it's stuck in Louisville.



What's the tracking say today? Mail came, just a Packard woodworks magazine....


----------



## ripjack13

Final Strut said:


> Marc, in case you missed my earlier reply, I will not be entering any calls.



I did see it. Probably just a brain fart on my end...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> What's the tracking say today? Mail came, just a Packard woodworks magazine....


Still showing in Louisville. Even though it shows expected delivery date is today. Ugg.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm...I don't think it's going to be today. If it's in Ky, I think 2 more days....did you send it flat rate?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm...I don't think it's going to be today. If it's in Ky, I think 2 more days....did you send it flat rate?


Yep. 2 day priority. I'll cross my fingers for tomorrow. It's been weird the whole time. Don't even show that they had it until Monday. But it was picked up on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

All of my USPS email notifications have been running as much as two days behind for about 2 weeks now. I sent a package out Tuesday and just got three notification emails about an hour ago, starting with the one that said it was picked up. Packages have been on time in every case though.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, for what it's worth, I just checked and the tracking still shows that it arrived in Louisville, and expected delivery date is yesterday. Argh this is frustrating.


----------



## ripjack13

Good grief man....
might be faster if I drive down and get it...


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Well, what is stupid is that Brent sent his the same day... and he lives a few hundred miles west of me... and his made it. Ugh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, what is stupid is that Brent sent his the same day... and he lives a few hundred miles west of me... and his made it. Ugh.



It probably wont make you feel any better but I ordered some pen refills out of NY that were supposed to be delivered Monday but I just got them yesterday because they got stuck in Louisville for 2 days. Must be something with that hub.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Final Strut said:


> It probably wont make you feel any better but I ordered some pen refills out of NY that were supposed to be delivered Monday but I just got them yesterday because they got stuck in Louisville for 2 days. Must be something with that hub.


Must be. Usually they go out of Louisville the same day they come in

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## KYTURKEY

For what it's worth Jonathan, I sent some stuff out Monday, going to 3 different states, and the tracking didn't even show that they had been picked up, and all of a sudden, yesterday, they all showed delivered.


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...here's the update for the judging. 
My buddies are available the thanksgiving week, so I'll be doing it up that week. One of the guys moved to Florida so I'm down a person. So it is now me and two other guys. Both are avid hunters. This week and the next Roger is hunting in Vermont and Mike is busy working on his taxidermy stuffing. :)

This week, pending rain, I'll get my light box set up and take some pix of all them and start up a topic in the backroom and fine tune it and add a vote poll option so everyone can vote on em. (not sure how many options I'll be able to add, so it might be 2 topics for voting.) There by crowning the over all winner (most votes).

Then when I'm done with the pix I'll make some individual topics in the auction area and lock em. That way you all can see em and when we are done voting and crowning the winner, the auction will open for a length of time to be determined later. Any thoughts on long the auction should run for?

Thanks fellas...any questions let me know asap....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mabren2

Everything sounds good to me. Thanks for putting so much time into this! As for the auction, I'm not very experienced in that area, but I'll throw out that a week sounds like a good term to get the conversation started. Thanks again, Marc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Got the photo booth all set up. It took me 3 hours and 75 pics of few calls to get it just right....








Now that it's all set, the wife is on her way home so I gotta set up again tomorrow morning. Darn women and their clean kitchens....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

What's the deal with the tumbler?


----------



## ripjack13

Here's some good ones of the process....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> What's the deal with the tumbler?



My camera stand...I tried my tripod but it's junk. Camera died...so I'm using my phone. It takes friggin clearer pix than the camera! 21 mp! Woooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

*THE VOTE POLL IS UP AND RUNNING!!! GO VOTE!!!*
http://woodbarter.com/threads/turkey-pot-call-competition-vote-here.24186/


@everyone ....


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

How'd the pix I took come out? Is everyone happy with em?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

I meant to comment on that Marc. You did an excellent job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## daugher12

Happy with mine. Heck I think they all look great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot

Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hows the sound sound for ya'll?

These are my personal calls made by @Final Strut .....


----------



## ripjack13

Ignore my dog....lol


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Kevin

I don't envy anyone that has the unenviable job of saying one call sounds better than the other. Do your buddy judges get to use the calls themselves and then decide, or do they have to decide based on someone else using it? 

Either way I wouldn't want that job.


----------



## ripjack13

They're going to use em and unbiasedly report to me their observations. 
I'm just the reporter...so dont be hatin me when I post em up...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...we had a good day on judging with one guy. There were a few 10's across the board, and a bunch that missed by one point.

I'm still waiting on the other guy, he hasn't responded to my calls yesterday or today, so I'm not sure whats up with him...might have to call in a back up guy...

We had a lot of good discussion about them all. He was very impressed with the whole lot and layoit of em all.....

Cheers till the next guy....


----------



## Kevin

So how does this work Marc - you took the calls to a buddy who used them and judged them, then he takes them to another guy etc. ? 

It doesn't matter I just think it would be interesting to know. I am seeing images of 19 pot calls being escorted by police motorcade from one house to another throughout the county.


----------



## ripjack13

No..he came over my house and I had em all on the kitchen island. He looked em over, and gave comments on fit finish and stuff 0-10 and I wrote em down. Them we went outside n played em all for about an hour. On each one he gave a number 0-10 on they sounded.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

Cool. How many judges are gonna play them?


----------



## ripjack13

At the moment, 2 but I have another guy I can call upon to come over. But I will just call em up.

As I am typing this the other guy just texted me. He'll be here Friday at noon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

Marc,
Thanks for all you do.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Change of plans. Rodger is coming over at noon today. And the back up as well. So we're back to 3 judges again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Before....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

After....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Joe, my back up used to teach woodworking class back in the day. So he had passed on some tips to me about things. I enjoyed their company.
Old guys rule!!

They were very brutal on the fit, finish and sound. But they said they wouldn't mind owning em.....

I still have to do the recording of the sounds. So I'm going to do that tomorrow afternoon....

After they were done tearing em up, I gave a bolt action pen of their choice I had made. I had a nice variety so they were stumped on which one to choose. 

Cheers...

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I still have to do the recording of the sounds. So I'm going to do that tomorrow afternoon....



Hey...dumbass...tomorrow is Thanksgiving. 
Oh...right....sorry.
Ok....then monday will be recording. 
Dumbass.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Why you be calling me names? _ I can wait till monday anyway!_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

http://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-barter-turkey-pot-call-competition-listening-room.24501/


Sound vids are up...sheesh...my hand is killin me....

I hope you guys don't bite my head off...I did what I normally do when I go huntin. So I tried to give em all a fair shake. I recorded em in my kitchen, so there would be no outside sound interference...

When I get back home in a few hours I'll announce the winners of contest. Gotta split....

lemme know if you guys have questions...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Sound vids are up



Where?


----------



## Final Strut

Kevin said:


> Where?



http://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-barter-turkey-pot-call-competition-listening-room.24501/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> Where?


http://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-barter-turkey-pot-call-competition-listening-room.24501/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I was asking mainly for the benefit of those that had no clue especially in the future (always provide a link).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

right...sorry...see? almost flawless....almost.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

_*The auction will start on Tuesday the 1st of December and run till Sunday night December 6th at 7 PM central time...*_

http://woodbarter.com/forums/member-donations-auctions.109/


----------



## ripjack13

Ok...all packaged up.



 

Still waiting on @frankp for his address....
@Bigdrowdy1 yours fit in a mfrb.
The 2 brown boxes are the other class winners blanks.
@jbowers i need your address...

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Got a total yet?


----------



## ripjack13

JR Custom Calls said:


> Got a total yet?



Total for all the calls?
$861.00

***edited to reflect my shoddy math skillz....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Awesome! That's really cool. So glad to have been part of something so good. I am completely tapped out this time of year with 3 young kids and deer season (priorities). Otherwise I'd have bid on some

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

If my math is right we have collected $706 thus far . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mabren2

Thanks to everyone who made this possible. It's always rewarding to contribute to a worthy charity!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar

You guys really put on a good thing here....hats off to all the individuals who showed their talents and creativity on all the calls , hats off to ripjack13 and all who took the time to see to its success. ........!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS

I really enjoyed this event. I only make calls as a hobby so I welcome a chance donate to a great cause.
Curt

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

All calls and blanks have been shipped!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

Here are a box of goodies going to Rodney.
He had the Honey Locust Blanks ordered. So I am adding additional blanks for him as winner of the call contest. Green Hedge ,persimmon Walnut , dyed Blanks, Mulberry, black Locust, sycamore ,pecan.
Plus when I get more green hedge I will send him 2 pot call blanks


Dave

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

SAAWWEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!!!
Thank you Dave.

Rodney

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daugher12

That's great! Congrats Rodney!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Holy cow....he's still winning!!


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Holy cow....he's still winning!!



When I went diwn to see him a few weeks ago I took my blanks and told him he was going to win so here ya go. He said no way that will jinx me I said yeah you're right so I brought them back with me. I figured I hold them until I can harvest some FBE and send it all at once, but loks like I'm never going to be able to be able to harvest anything! 

I'll get them headed your way next time I go to town Rodney. You know, next time the coast guard comes up the road in a motorized lifeboat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Well...it looks like Rodney has set the bar for future contests...


----------

